# Determining a donkey's age



## jayne (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi All,

I was curious if it was possible to age a donkey by looking at its teeth, similar to the same way you would with a horse? My husband and I are casually donkey shopping and I would like to be able to partially determine the age of the potential addition to our family. I would not need to get it down to the actual year like some do, but at least be able to tell if it's young, young adult, adult, older adult, or geriatric. I can do a pretty good job of determining this on horses but didn't know if it applied the same to donkeys as well.

Thanks in advance for your help!

Jayne


----------



## Marnie (Dec 18, 2005)

I know you can because just a couple months ago, I had my vet do an inspection on my donkeys so I could register them and I did know there age but didn't tell him but he did tell me. And he was right on to the exact year. Maybe if you'd go into your search engine and write Donkeys Age or Donkeys Teeth or something like that, you'd get some sites to come up. Thats' about all I can tell you as I don't know for sure what teeth come when.


----------

